# Hows western mass for hitching



## muff cabbage (Jul 22, 2018)

Anyone have experience hitching between smaller towns in upstate ny (wassaic / albany) to western mass (pittsfield / the berkshires / northhampton)? I gotta hitch cuz the peterpan bus is too expensive. I heard the east coast is a bit tougher for hitching but am wondering if anyones experience differs. info on hitching or cheap transit around there would really be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Jul 22, 2018)

i would say not too bad, people are pretty friendly in rural areas.especially ones that are near a college area


----------



## Maxnomad (Jul 23, 2018)

Yup. State roads are chill and generally quicker than the intstate for getting picked up


----------



## Koala (Jul 23, 2018)

@anyiki and @Hillbilly Castro could tell ya it's good hitchin out here!


----------



## anyiki (Jul 24, 2018)

@Hillbilly Castro should weigh in, we literally had a dream of a time hitching wmass - upstate ny - back south thru vt. but i hear it ain't the typical necessarily


----------



## muff cabbage (Jul 25, 2018)

Sweet. Thanks for the feedback folx. I got offered a ride to northhampton from a friend of mine so i should be good.


----------



## Pcdhitch (Jul 28, 2018)

The only States that really suck, Oklahoma an New Jersey. Love up state New York


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks like you found what you're looking for, but any other questions I'm happy to answer anytime. That's territory I've done a ton of hitching in.


----------

